# Showtime polishing & Tuff e nuff c.c toydrive



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Showtime metal polishing and Tuff e nuff c.c. presents toys for kids show and shine car and bike show Fresno Ca.


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 2 2008, 08:25 PM~12318132
> *Showtime metal polishing and Tuff e nuff c.c. presents toys for kids show and shine car and bike show Fresno Ca.
> 
> 
> ...


WERE HOPING ALL THE LOCAL CAR CLUBS WILL COME AND SUPPORT THIS. THERES GONNA BE A LIVE BAND AND A DJ OUT THERE FOR YOUR ENT.EVEN IF YOU DONT BRING A VEHICLE JUS STOP BY AND DROP A PRESENT HANG OUT WHAT EVER ANY KIND OF VEH.LO LO, HOT ROD, HARLEY,UNDER CONST.DEISEL HELL WE DONT CARE JUST COME SUPPORT THE LOCAL KIDS THAT ARE IN NEED OF A SMILE,ON SUNDAY WELL WRAP PRESENTS AND MON WE WILL PERSONALLY HAND THESE PRESENTS OUT AT LOCAL MOTELS AND LOW INCOME AND HOMELESS FACILITIES THANK YOU SHOWTIME CHROME
AND
TUF E NUF CUSTOMS :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

GILLY THANKS FOR THE POST


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Im only a block away see you there..


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Dec 2 2008, 08:53 PM~12318495
> *GILLY THANKS FOR THE POST
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 2 2008, 09:16 PM~12318817
> *
> *


What up Big Dog


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

INDIAN JOE WILL BE THERE WITH HIS CREW AND GLIDEN LOWS WILL BE THERE


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 2 2008, 09:32 PM~12319050
> *What up Big Dog
> *


chilling with the fam and you?


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

ill be there and ill hop the bike for the kids :cheesy:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EPIDEMIC_@Dec 2 2008, 10:38 PM~12319940
> *ill be there and ill hop the bike for the kids  :cheesy:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: EPIDEMIC, dave_st214

:wave:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

mini impressions b.c. will be there.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EPIDEMIC_@Dec 2 2008, 11:53 PM~12320123
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: EPIDEMIC, dave_st214
> 
> ...


a juan. :wave:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Dec 2 2008, 08:53 PM~12318495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JUST DIPPIN.C.C WILL BE THERE WITH THE BOYZ BIG UP'S TO TUFF E NUFF C.C AND SHOWTIME POLISHING FOR SHOWING LOVE TO THE 559 KID'S IN NEED !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1 TUF BABY LAC (Aug 25, 2008)

I'LL B THERE HOMIE U KNOW I'M DOWN!BIG UPS 2 THOSE WHO MAKE IT OUT,IT'S A GOOD CAUSE.AND ' I WANT 2 SAY HAPPY HOLIDAYS 2 ALL AND BE SAFE TOO! TUF-E-NUF C.C.OUT DOIN IT BIGG ONCE AGAIN!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loonitic (Aug 17, 2008)

R&R Printings


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Dec 2 2008, 11:07 PM~12320286
> *JUST DIPPIN.C.C  WILL BE THERE WITH THE BOYZ  BIG UP'S TO TUFF E NUFF C.C AND SHOWTIME POLISHING FOR SHOWING LOVE TO THE 559 KID'S IN NEED !!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS HOMIE YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IN THE 559 THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT CANT DO IT ALONE IT TAKES ALL OF US TO REPRESENT IN A REAL WAY STREET RIDERS TAKIN SHIT OVER ONE BLVD AT A TIME


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loonitic_@Dec 2 2008, 11:57 PM~12320766
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What up jr. You finally posted something lol :cheesy:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 2 2008, 10:18 PM~12319680
> *chilling with the fam and you?
> *


Working and doing the same thing, Going to shows every weekend...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

There will also be a live band and FREE FOOD hotdogs chips and sodas will be avaliable free


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

JUST DIPPIN C.C. TTT


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Can we BBQ out there ?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 3 2008, 11:49 AM~12323842
> *There will also be a live band and FREE FOOD hotdogs chips and sodas will be avaliable free
> *



I'm there


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Dec 2 2008, 11:00 PM~12320191
> *a juan. :wave:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 3 2008, 03:20 PM~12325854
> *I'm there
> 
> 
> ...


He's not messing around if its free he will be here... :biggrin:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Dec 3 2008, 07:02 PM~12327881
> *
> 
> 
> ...



whats up kipps will Old times be attending?


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 3 2008, 03:20 PM~12325854
> *I'm there
> 
> 
> ...



whats up homie  bring Carlos with you


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 3 2008, 03:07 PM~12325736
> *Can we BBQ out there ?
> *


its all goood richie we need that family atmosphere here in the 559 all the lowrider family come kick it chill out listen to the band bs with all the people :biggrin: its all about all the clubs get together and put an impact in are community


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Dec 3 2008, 07:02 PM~12327881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: WHAT UP


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 2 2008, 08:25 PM~12318132
> *Showtime metal polishing and Tuff e nuff c.c. presents toys for kids show and shine car and bike show Fresno Ca.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## showtime (Jul 17, 2007)

I'd like to start by saying thank you to tuff e nuff customs and top dogs car and bike club for all their help and support.also thanks to all the sponsors for their help in putting this show together. as we all know their are many less fortunate kids in our community. I know deep down in my heart with everyones help and support we can bring a merry christmas to some of those kids. its a wonderfull feeling to put a smile on kids faces that don't have what some of us have. come enjoy the music and the food for those of you who don't know me come introduce yourself. and everyone have a good time. any quetions or you just want to help contact me at 681-2528. all gifts.must be unwrapped . sincerely. rene @showtime metal polishing


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 3 2008, 03:07 PM~12325736
> *Can we BBQ out there ?
> *



Only if I get a plate :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showtime_@Dec 3 2008, 10:34 PM~12330608
> *I'd like to start by saying thank you to tuff e nuff customs and top dogs car and bike club for all their help and support.also thanks to all the sponsors for their help in putting this show together. as we all know their are many less fortunate kids in our community. I know deep down in my heart with everyones help and support we can bring a merry christmas to some of those kids. its a wonderfull feeling to put a smile on kids faces that don't have what some of us have. come enjoy the music and the food for those of you who don't know me come introduce yourself. and everyone have a good time. any quetions or you just want to help contact me at 681-2528.      all gifts.must be unwrapped . sincerely. rene @showtime metal polishing
> *



Its SHOWWWWWTIME


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 3 2008, 04:22 PM~12326352
> *He's not messing around if its free he will be here... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 3 2008, 10:44 PM~12330749
> *Only if I get a plate :biggrin:
> *


meee tooooo :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 3 2008, 04:22 PM~12326352
> *He's not messing around if its free he will be here... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what do you guys know about the nation raider nation were gonna have the black hole out there


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 3 2008, 03:20 PM~12325854
> *I'm there
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

you know MASTERMINDS will be there!!!! see you there!


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Dec 4 2008, 11:49 AM~12334682
> *you know MASTERMINDS will be there!!!! see you there!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 3 2008, 07:32 PM~12328229
> *whats up kipps will Old times be attending?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## 1 TUF BABY LAC (Aug 25, 2008)

LET'S DO THE DAMN THANGGGGGG!!!!RIDIN THRU SHOUTIN OUT LUV 2 U LOWRIDERS AND CLUBS!!! BONES OF TUF-E-NUF CUSTOMS C.C............ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Dec 3 2008, 08:57 PM~12329425
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin: WHAT UP
> *


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Dec 3 2008, 07:02 PM~12327881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

JUST DIPPIN C.C WILL BE THERE


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

sounds like its going to be a pretty big show :biggrin:


----------



## 1 TUF BABY LAC (Aug 25, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Dec 6 2008, 12:01 AM~12351270
> *JUST DIPPIN C.C WILL BE THERE
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Dec 4 2008, 09:25 AM~12333325
> *what do you guys know about the nation raider nation were gonna have the black hole out there
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Dec 7 2008, 10:57 AM~12359538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   PIC


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 7 2008, 12:28 PM~12359983
> *   PIC
> *


TTT


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Dec 7 2008, 10:57 AM~12359538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good Pic!!!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Dec 7 2008, 10:59 PM~12365408
> *Good Pic!!!
> *



Sorry Pete there will be a lot of kids at this event so NO tire tossing for you :biggrin: 
















J/k homie how you been?


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 8 2008, 07:45 AM~12366672
> *Sorry Pete there will be a lot of kids at this event so NO tire tossing for you :biggrin:
> J/k homie how you been?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Ive been good! How about you?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 8 2008, 04:02 PM~12370704
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

TTTTTTTTTTTTMFT


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

SOME ONE ASKEDF ME WHAT I THOUGHT ABOUT GETTING A BUNCH OF LO LOS TOGETHER AFTER THE TOY DRIVE AND HITTING UP CHRISTMAS TREE LANE WHO WOULD BE DOWN FO SOMETHING LIKE THAT :0


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Dec 8 2008, 11:08 PM~12375736
> *SOME ONE ASKEDF ME WHAT I THOUGHT ABOUT GETTING A BUNCH OF LO LOS TOGETHER AFTER THE TOY DRIVE AND HITTING UP CHRISTMAS TREE LANE  WHO WOULD BE DOWN FO SOMETHING LIKE THAT :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

TALKED TO RENE, AND IF ANY ONE WANTS TO BRING ANY NON PARISHABLE FOOD ITEMS TO THE TOY DRIVE THEY CAN. THESE WILL BE GIVEN TO THE FRESNO FOOD BANK! WE CAN MAKE THIS A TOY AND FOOD DRIVE! :cheesy:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Dec 10 2008, 01:14 AM~12387033
> *TALKED TO RENE, AND IF ANY ONE WANTS TO BRING ANY NON PARISHABLE FOOD ITEMS TO THE TOY DRIVE THEY CAN. THESE WILL BE GIVEN TO THE FRESNO FOOD BANK! WE CAN MAKE THIS A TOY AND FOOD DRIVE! :cheesy:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

What up Kippy


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

ttt for the toy drive but also indian joes new years at malaga park will just be a hop and bike show there will be no car show but there will be alot of stuff for the kids bounce houses and activities there will also be free food and any one who wants to bring any thing is welcome every thing that joe can think of will be free he will be at the toy drive if any one has questions the reason why there will be no car show is because the park said the grass will be to wet :uh:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Dec 11 2008, 12:30 AM~12397406
> *ttt for the toy drive but also indian joes new years at malaga park will just be a hop and bike show there will be no car show  but there will be alot of stuff for the kids bounce houses and activities there will also be free food and any one who wants to bring any thing is welcome every thing that joe can think of will be free he will be at the toy drive if any one has questions the reason why there will be no car show is because the park said the grass will be to wet :uh:
> *


No car show


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Dec 11 2008, 12:30 AM~12397406
> *ttt for the toy drive but also indian joes new years at malaga park will just be a hop and bike show there will be no car show  but there will be alot of stuff for the kids bounce houses and activities there will also be free food and any one who wants to bring any thing is welcome every thing that joe can think of will be free he will be at the toy drive if any one has questions the reason why there will be no car show is because the park said the grass will be to wet :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 7 2008, 09:12 PM~12364147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTTTTTTMFT


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

TTT FOR A GOOD CAUSE! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Dec 12 2008, 03:08 AM~12409345
> *TTT FOR A GOOD CAUSE! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Dec 11 2008, 11:27 PM~12407828
> *TTTTTTTMFT
> *


THANKS TO EVERY ONE AND THERE SUPPORT 559 RIDERS


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 2 2008, 09:11 PM~12318739
> *Im only a block away see you there..
> *


IM ONLY 130MILES SEE U THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Dec 12 2008, 09:35 PM~12417137
> *IM ONLY 130MILES SEE U THERE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Dec 12 2008, 09:35 PM~12417137
> *IM ONLY 130MILES SEE U THERE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1 TUF BABY LAC (Aug 25, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## showtime (Jul 17, 2007)

what's up trino? glad tp hear your going to make ot out. see you there.


----------



## showtime (Jul 17, 2007)

sorry for the spelling I'm doing it from my phone


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by showtime_@Dec 13 2008, 11:45 PM~12424936
> *what's up trino? glad tp hear your going to make ot out. see you there.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 1 TUF BABY LAC (Aug 25, 2008)

CARS LOOKIN SHARP LEROY!!!! BONES...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## VP.TufeNuf cc. (Dec 4, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

What time is everybody planning on Showing up :dunno:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 16 2008, 12:46 PM~12446054
> *What time is everybody planning on Showing up  :dunno:
> *


7


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

we'll be there by 10am ,,


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Dec 16 2008, 10:08 PM~12451527
> *7
> *


Damn :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 16 2008, 12:46 PM~12446054
> *What time is everybody planning on Showing up  :dunno:
> *


what time u want me to meet u at your house


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Dec 17 2008, 10:39 AM~12454870
> *what time u want me to meet u at your house
> *


When ever you show up. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 17 2008, 07:47 PM~12459843
> *When ever you show up. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

whos bringing the coffie!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 18 2008, 06:06 PM~12469078
> *whos bringing the coffie!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



we ellect you


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Dec 17 2008, 10:39 AM~12454870
> *what time u want me to meet u at your house
> *



richie told me to tell you 700


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Dec 18 2008, 08:16 PM~12470295
> *richie told me to tell you 700
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

DAMN ISAAC HERE WE GO STARTING RUMORS.....



SEE YOU ON SAT...


----------



## 1 TUF BABY LAC (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Dec 18 2008, 08:16 PM~12470295
> *richie told me to tell you 700
> *


what are we going to do at 7 ,sweep the parking lot :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Dec 19 2008, 08:31 AM~12474486
> *what are we going to do at 7 ,sweep the parking lot :biggrin:
> *


HELP THEM SET UP...


----------



## RUBYRED84 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 19 2008, 02:14 PM~12477051
> *HELP THEM SET UP...
> *


OK,HOW MANY MEXICANS DOES IT TAKES TO SET UP A TABLE AND 4 CHAIRS :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

SEE YOU GUYS MANANA........


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINGLEPUMPCHUMP_@Dec 19 2008, 07:29 PM~12479500
> *OK,HOW MANY MEXICANS DOES IT TAKES TO SET UP A TABLE AND 4 CHAIRS :biggrin:
> *


all of us because well all be looking at each other saying damn fool its f--kin cold
and the next person will say i know huh


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Dec 20 2008, 01:34 AM~12481849
> *all of us because well all be looking at each other saying damn fool its f--kin cold
> and the next person will say i know huh
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

good show it was getting packed when we left,sorry i had to take off but my work
called and my wife answered so off i had to go hope you guys had fun ,lots of clean ass rides...


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

me and renee would like to thank every one that attended today turned out to be a very goood toy drive better then we expected glad to see the 559 and the 209 (trino) come together for a goood cause it was good to see and hang out with you all thanks for coming :biggrin:


----------



## VP.TufeNuf cc. (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## VP.TufeNuf cc. (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## VP.TufeNuf cc. (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

JUST GOT HOME FROM THE TOY DRIVE ,HAD A BLAST THANKS TUFF E NUFF AND RENE FROM SHOWTIME CHROME FOR YOUR HOSPITALITY,MAY GOD BLESS U GUYS FOR HELPING OUT THE LESS FORTUNATE,KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND U WILL BE REPAID ,GREAT TURN OUT ,MET ALOT OF NEW PEOPLE AND THAT MADE MY DAY TOO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VP.TufeNuf cc. (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## VP.TufeNuf cc. (Dec 4, 2007)

I WANT TO THANK EVERYBODY THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT TUF-E-NUF CAR CLUB AND SHOWTIME CHROME TODAY AT THE 2008 TOY DRIVE. THANKS TO OLD TIMES, MINI IMPRESSIONS, BLVD KINGS, MASTERMINDS, FAMOUS, STRAIGHT CLOWNING, OLDIES, EASTSIDE CAR CLUB, CHERRY 64, FAMILY AFFAIR, GLIDEN LOWS, TOP DOGS, AND ESPECIALLY RENE OWNER OF SHOWTIME FOR LETTING US USE HIS SPOT FOR THIS YEARS TOY DRIVE. AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST THANKS TO OUR COOK SHEILA FOR THE GOOD HOT DOGS, CHIPS AND SODAS!!! IT WAS A GREAT TURN OUT. HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL NEXT YEAR. AND IF I FORGOT ANYBODY ...SORRY!!


----------



## 1 TUF BABY LAC (Aug 25, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DAMN, WAS KOOL 2DAY.....WANT 2 THANK EVERYONE WHO CAME AND THOSE WHO DROPPED OFF TOYS.2 PICK UP FULLS,ALOT OF GOOD HEARTS AND SUPPORT.WE'LL B DOIN IT AGAIN NEXT YR. EVEN BIGGER.SO KEEP AN EYE ON "TUF-E-NUF CUSTOMS C.C."RENEE @ SHOWTIME CHROME GRACIAS AND MUCH LUV 4 SHAREN UR SPOT. BONES OF TUF-E-NUF :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I'LL HAVE PICS. UP SHORTLY.......


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

UPLOADING SOME PICS WILL POST SOON :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

MORE UPLOADING


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

had a good time! Big ups to the homie Rene from Showtime and the Tuff e nuff familia


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## Montecarloman78 (Nov 20, 2008)

Be$t Lil Car $how! Whata


----------



## Montecarloman78 (Nov 20, 2008)

Bst Lil Car $how! Whata $hock :0 :nicoderm: That Cherrt 64 Wa$ Their!!! 

Beautiful Car$!!! 

~~Ju$tice~~


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

THIS CAR NEVER GETS OLD!!!!  




> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 20 2008, 10:12 PM~12487172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 20 2008, 11:24 PM~12487269
> *THIS CAR NEVER GETS OLD!!!!
> *


 :no: 
HE ALSO DROVE HIS LTD TO THE TOY DRIVE. :0


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 20 2008, 10:28 PM~12487298
> *:no:
> HE ALSO DROVE HIS LTD TO THE TOY DRIVE. :0
> *



SEEN THAT! WHOS DRIVING YOUR CADDY? ALEX?


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

Here's a couple of pictures I took.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EPIDEMIC_@Dec 20 2008, 06:26 PM~12485109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 20 2008, 11:12 PM~12487172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow OG Tru Spoke


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 20 2008, 10:33 PM~12486838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats old school


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

looks like it was a good turnout


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

Damn it looks like ya'll had a great time yesterday....Sorry I couldn't make it but I had to work.....


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 20 2008, 11:44 PM~12487416
> *SEEN THAT! WHOS DRIVING YOUR CADDY? ALEX?
> *


I AM UNTIL I SOLD IT..


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 21 2008, 04:44 AM~12488537
> *looks like it was a good turnout
> *


 :yes:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRkfNSsbppA


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cs98o5H7sIQ


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 21 2008, 11:48 AM~12489772
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cs98o5H7sIQ
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

we just got back from handing out the presents it was a lot of funnn if any one wants to see it itll be on channel 24 news unfortunately on the way home one of my members wrecked his ride well be posting pics in a lil bit thank all of you guys and are bad asss dj for allll the live mixing DJ FUZE


----------



## 1 TUF BABY LAC (Aug 25, 2008)

THAT'S RIGHT HAD FUN.AND OUR MEMBER IS OK,JUST THE CAR WAS DAMAGE.AND CHECK OUT THE NEWS CHANNEL 24 10-11PM.TUF-E-NUF AGAIN PUTTIN IT DOWN, BONES...............THANX 2 EVERYONE THAT SUPPORTED US. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: OH AND GO 2 SLEEP LATE TRAIN U GOOTA GET UP @ 5:00 AM.LOL


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

[/IMG]


----------



## 1 TUF BABY LAC (Aug 25, 2008)

I WANT 2 THANK RENEE OF SHOWTIME CHROME AND POLISH,I APPRICATE WHAT YOU'VE DONE AND SEEN UR HEART 4 THE KIDS TODAY.I NOW KNOW THAT FEELING!CAN'T WAIT TO DO IT AGAIN NXT YR.AND WANT TO SAY YOU CAN COUNT ON ME AND I BELIEVE I SPEAK 4 THE GUYZ TOO!!!!AND GOD WILL ONE DAY REPAY U IN A BIG WAY......MERRY X-MAS 2 ALL, BONES OF TUF-E-NUF..........


----------



## 1 TUF BABY LAC (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## 1 TUF BABY LAC (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## 1 TUF BABY LAC (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice pics bro, was a wonderful day. Hope we do it again next year :thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 TUF BABY LAC_@Dec 21 2008, 10:27 PM~12495148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF HAPPENED I JUST SEEN HIM WITH THE CLUB AROUND 3 PM I WAS CROSSING BELMONT .


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 TUF BABY LAC_@Dec 21 2008, 10:20 PM~12495061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOME ONE DONATE FRED SOME FUCKING SHOES.....


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 TUF BABY LAC_@Dec 21 2008, 10:27 PM~12495148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmmmmmmm that's fucked up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    :0


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 21 2008, 11:42 PM~12495861
> *WTF HAPPENED I JUST SEEN HIM WITH THE CLUB AROUND 3 PM I WAS CROSSING BELMONT .
> *


yeah we were coming from down town after handing out presents belmont to 99 to ashlan a block from my house a car came from a side street pulled out right in front of us i said wtf bam right into the side of that altima gave javiars car a big lip and a swollen nose dadammmmmnnnnn it the only thing that came from his mouth is she fu--ed up my plate and the only thing i could think of to say was so what color are you gonna go with :biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

the toy drive was a great turnout!

but thatsfucked about his ride! :angry:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

big thanks to Rene from Showtime for putting it down again! When's the next show homie


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Nice turn out.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice pics of toy drive.. :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 21 2008, 10:43 PM~12495874
> *SOME ONE DONATE FRED SOME FUCKING SHOES.....
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

bout as barefoot as that fool gonna get in the winter time.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 21 2008, 11:43 PM~12495874
> *SOME ONE DONATE FRED SOME FUCKING SHOES.....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 21 2008, 11:43 PM~12495874
> *SOME ONE DONATE FRED SOME FUCKING SHOES.....
> *


youre a cold dude picking on viejitos :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 22 2008, 08:02 PM~12502804
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: i know his name is fred but fuck it aint fred flinstone


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Dec 23 2008, 09:55 AM~12507066
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: i know his name is fred but fuck it aint fred flinstone
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## 1 TUF BABY LAC (Aug 25, 2008)

:biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

ITS A BEUITFUL THING TO DO USO IVE BEEN DOING FOR ABOUT TEN YEARS WITH MY FATHER HES BEEN DOING IT CLOSE TO 20 AND TO SEE THE KIDS FACES LIGHT UP SPEAKS LOUDER THAN WORDS GOD BLESS YOU GUYS ITS ALOT OF HARD WORK AND DEDICATION GOOD JOB GUYS


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Dec 23 2008, 11:28 PM~12514288
> *ITS A BEUITFUL THING TO DO USO IVE BEEN DOING FOR ABOUT TEN YEARS WITH MY FATHER HES BEEN DOING IT CLOSE TO 20 AND TO SEE THE KIDS FACES LIGHT UP SPEAKS LOUDER THAN WORDS GOD BLESS YOU GUYS ITS ALOT OF HARD WORK AND DEDICATION GOOD JOB GUYS
> *



NOT DOING IT THIS YEAR? READ IT IN THE PAPER.


----------



## 1 TUF BABY LAC (Aug 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Dec 24 2008, 12:28 AM~12514288
> *ITS A BEUITFUL THING TO DO USO IVE BEEN DOING FOR ABOUT TEN YEARS WITH MY FATHER HES BEEN DOING IT CLOSE TO 20 AND TO SEE THE KIDS FACES LIGHT UP SPEAKS LOUDER THAN WORDS GOD BLESS YOU GUYS ITS ALOT OF HARD WORK AND DEDICATION GOOD JOB GUYS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 24 2008, 12:32 AM~12514321
> *NOT DOING IT THIS YEAR? READ IT IN THE PAPER.
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Dec 24 2008, 12:53 AM~12514482
> *NAA THIS YEAR WAS HARD LIKE I SAID ITS ALOT OF WORK WE WOULD SERVIC THE WHOLE TOWN EVERY KID IN THIS CITY GOT TOP QUALITY GIFTS LAST YEAR 85000 WERE SPENT ON GIFTS MY POPS RAISED ABOT 65OOO AND YOR READING IT RIGH SIXTY FIVE THOUSAND DOLLARS AND THAT AINT EASY AND FOR THAT MANY YEARS BUT WE WILL WORK HARD TO BRING IT BACK NEXT YEAR :biggrin:    :thumbsup: BIGG UPS TO ALL THE PEEPS OUT THERE TODAY
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Dec 24 2008, 12:28 AM~12514288
> *ITS A BEUITFUL THING TO DO USO IVE BEEN DOING FOR ABOUT TEN YEARS WITH MY FATHER HES BEEN DOING IT CLOSE TO 20 AND TO SEE THE KIDS FACES LIGHT UP SPEAKS LOUDER THAN WORDS GOD BLESS YOU GUYS ITS ALOT OF HARD WORK AND DEDICATION GOOD JOB GUYS
> *




yea its true the look in some of these kids face is unbelievable un explainable to see first hand how some of these kids live and for those couple of min they seem to 4 get about it SHOWTIME& TUF E NUF C.C. got more things in the works for the comnmunity again thanks to the lowrider community for the help cant make it happen w/o u guys HAPPY HOLIDAYS from SHOW TIME AND TUF E NUF CUSTOMS C.C.


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Dec 24 2008, 12:28 AM~12514288
> *ITS A BEUITFUL THING TO DO USO IVE BEEN DOING FOR ABOUT TEN YEARS WITH MY FATHER HES BEEN DOING IT CLOSE TO 20 AND TO SEE THE KIDS FACES LIGHT UP SPEAKS LOUDER THAN WORDS GOD BLESS YOU GUYS ITS ALOT OF HARD WORK AND DEDICATION GOOD JOB GUYS
> *



THANKS FOR THE RECOGNITION


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Dec 23 2008, 11:53 PM~12514482
> *NAA THIS YEAR WAS HARD LIKE I SAID ITS ALOT OF WORK WE WOULD SERVIC THE WHOLE TOWN EVERY KID IN THIS CITY GOT TOP QUALITY GIFTS LAST YEAR 85000 WERE SPENT ON GIFTS MY POPS RAISED ABOT 65OOO AND YOR READING IT RIGH SIXTY FIVE THOUSAND DOLLARS AND THAT AINT EASY AND FOR THAT MANY YEARS BUT WE WILL WORK HARD TO BRING IT BACK NEXT YEAR :biggrin:    :thumbsup: BIGG UPS TO ALL THE PEEPS OUT THERE TODAY
> *



im sure its been hard for everyone this year. especially the companies that were a big part of the donations. but hey theres always next year like you said. on another note i heard there was a line at the fire station??? last minute toy drive??


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> im sure its been hard for everyone this


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

HOLY SHIT FRCKN SANTA SKIPPED MY HOUSE ANY ONE SEEN HIM NAH MERR7Y CHRISTMAS EVERYBODY


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Dec 25 2008, 08:39 AM~12523439
> *HOLY SHIT FRCKN SANTA SKIPPED MY HOUSE ANY ONE SEEN HIM  NAH MERR7Y CHRISTMAS EVERYBODY
> *


Has someone been bad :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1 TUF BABY LAC (Aug 25, 2008)

MERRY X-MAS EVERYONE AND HAVE A GOOD DAY W/ THE FAMILY!!! BONES ............ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Dec 25 2008, 08:39 AM~12523439
> *HOLY SHIT FRCKN SANTA SKIPPED MY HOUSE ANY ONE SEEN HIM  NAH MERR7Y CHRISTMAS EVERYBODY
> *


"AGAIN" HAHAHAHAHA MERRY CHRISTMAS 559 REPP IT WE WONT MAKE IT THIS YEAR BUT WE WILL BE REPPN FOR THE 559 IN LA YOU ALL HAVE A HAPPY NEW YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Dec 24 2008, 06:42 PM~12520733
> *YEA THE MARINES PROGRAM TOYS FOR TOTS DONATED TOYS THEY DO EVERY YEAR BUT WE ALWAYS SEND THEM BACK SO THAT LESS FORTUNATE KIDS RECIEVE THEM ITS JUST YOU GOTTA WORK TO MAKE THINGS HAPPEN BUT ATLEAST SOME PEOPLE GOT SOMETHING   YOU GOING TO THE MAJESTICS PICNIC THIS YEAR OR ARE YOU STAYIN IN TOWN
> *



was thinking about it, but i think im just gonna stick around town.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 26 2008, 09:59 AM~12530180
> *was thinking about it, but i think im just gonna stick around town.
> *


coo man you guys have a happy new year


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opZqhwr_pRY

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

BE AT JOES


----------



## 1 TUF BABY LAC (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaman559_@Dec 20 2008, 09:33 PM~12486277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1 TUF BABY LAC_@Dec 27 2008, 01:05 PM~12537237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice truck


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

my fam from gliden lo


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Dec 26 2008, 10:54 AM~12530458
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opZqhwr_pRY
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 28 2008, 05:54 AM~12542675
> *
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 1 TUF BABY LAC (Aug 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Dec 28 2008, 04:35 AM~12542636
> *my fam from gliden lo
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 27 2008, 09:59 PM~12540889
> *nice truck
> *


RICHIE & TRINO TOO :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 26 2008, 09:59 AM~12530180
> *was thinking about it, but i think im just gonna stick around town.
> *


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 30 2008, 06:37 AM~12558832
> *
> *


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 26 2008, 08:59 AM~12530180
> *was thinking about it, but i think im just gonna stick around town.
> *


----------

